# Cold Season



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is here ... I've had the cold from ... well ... you know where.

I tried to go herbal but after day 3 ... I went with an over the counter medication ... :ignore: (but I did learn alot ... which is a plus.)

Now that I have kicked this bug, I'm working on preventive care in a hope they will not be a next.  

Cold care ... give me your best ... :2thumb: An apple ... a day will keep the doctor away ...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I know a lot of people are skeptical, but we've had very good results with Airborne. As soon as one of us starts dragging, we pop one in a cup of water, wait for the dissolve, and drink it. If we're still dragging in four hours, we do it again. 

So far, the results are good. The only cases that required further aid were cases of infection (sinus and/or ear). If it's a cold virus, we can get rid of it, or even head it off with Airborne and plenty of rest.

I guess I need to learn how to make a home-made version...

Also, I will take garlic pills also. I can't seem to convince anyone else to take them, though. :scratch


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My theory for avoiding getting really sick is to make sure I am exposed to bugs all year long. I work in an office and most folks have children… you know how that goes for spreading bugs! I believe that the body builds up antibodies to many variations of bugs when exposed to them on a regular basis. When the major flu hits, my body is better able to produce the antibodies needed faster. I do get sick every few years though but it seldom lasts more than a day or two. It has been quite a while since any flu or bug has wiped me out for any extended length of time. Last time I can remember is when the office offered us free flu shots and there was pressure to have 100% participation. I was sick as I can ever remember being for almost a week. Yeah, first and last time I ever got one. Perhaps the engineered strain is something my body was not ready for, it was only ready for organic diseases?

Another preventative I do is to make sure I do not completely wash root vegetables off and eat them in the garden while fresh. Well, I don’t mean they are caked with soil and I crunch them down but I only give them a hand rubbing rinse. There are lots of buggies in organic soil and being exposed to them regularly I feel keeps my antibody system active. I notice that people who are the constant hand sanitizers are the ones who get a bug and it hits them really hard. That is only my observation not from a scientific study that I can post a reference for!

When I do feel something coming on, and I do firmly believe you can feel it at least a day before you actually get sick. You get that ‘something’s off’ kind of feeling where you just don’t feel right. That is your body ramping up production of antibodies! I start pounding liquids and fruits such as citrus, and as much of a variety as possible. I also try to take it easy so my body has a chance to start fighting the thing. I won’t go out in the garden for an extended time or go for a long walk I’ll just try to take it easy and relax. If I do get hit I STAY HOME and let nature take its course. The couch or bed is a wonderful remedy and keep warm. Great time to catch up on some reading and take lots of naps. I’ll make a big pot of soup or a watery stew and eat lots of small portions with a few Premium saltine crackers. Heck, I bet I have a little once an hour with cups of tea in-between. My theory is that my body expends less energy digesting small portions than it would digesting a busting tummy. I get liquids and nutrition from the soup and the crackers fill me up and offer a buffer.

As far a medications for a bug. I don’t take any over the counter stuff, only aspirin. I’ll knock myself out (so I can get plenty of sleep) with Valerian decoction or tincture. I’ll make sure to get a few drams of brandy in some cups of tea because vitamin ‘A’ is needed to fight off a cold or flu ya know. And for aches and pains aspirin or Skullcap tea or tincture. My belief is that any OTC medications are not going to cure the thing, they only mask the symptoms. The bug is still there, you just don’t realize it. Only way you are going to get better is for your body to fight the thing and win the battle! Take only what you need for energy and to keep comfortable and let your body use all its energy fighting to eradicate the invader!

I’m up to hear other methods also, this is just what has worked for me. And as the saying goes: If it ain’t broke I can probably still fix it… or something like that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> It is here ... I've had the cold from ... well ... you know where.


Don't tell me ... from Canada???

Its been quite warm around here for my motorcycle rides into work early in the morning ... 0.2°C (about 32°F) to 8°C (about 38°F). This morning I left home and it was 8° and arrived at work and it was 0° .. stupid me didn't wear his long-johns .. :dunno:

Now, what I do for cold-season (not the temperature, but, the sickness) is I up my vitamin C intake (both pills and fruit), I enjoy (read: sip) a single shot of Jager just before bed-time and it seems to help keep me healthy ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Don't tell me ... from Canada???
> 
> Its been quite warm around here for my motorcycle rides into work early in the morning ... 0.2°C (about 32°F) to 8°C (about 38°F). This morning I left home and it was 8° and arrived at work and it was 0° .. stupid me didn't wear his long-johns .. :dunno:
> 
> Now, what I do for cold-season (not the temperature, but, the sickness) is I up my vitamin C intake (both pills and fruit), I enjoy (read: sip) a single shot of Jager just before bed-time and it seems to help keep me healthy ...


 Whats Jager ? I'm in Florida and sometimes its too cold to ride my bike,much less something as fast as a motrocycle with a wind chill much worse .


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Whats Jager ? I'm in Florida and sometimes its too cold to ride my bike,much less something as fast as a motrocycle with a wind chill much worse .


Jager is the nectar of the gods  ... it cures all the problems in the world as well as all the problems wracking our aging bodies ...

What do you consider too cold for riding a bicycle? So far, the coldest temperature I have rode my bicycle in is about -40°C to get to work which was about a 45min ride one way ...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Baking soda!!! Put a tsp in a glass and have a glass about every hour until you feel better! (Careful if you have high blood pressure though!)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Don't tell me ... from Canada???


Well ... I didn't want to come out and say it ... but you did!!! So yes, Canada!!!

A cold snap comes in (from Canada )and brings that nasty stuff with it. 

The herb chest is now looking better and has a few more herbs in it ... looking into the Jager ... lol

Things are looking up!!! :flower:


----------

